# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از دیپلم فنی کامپیوتر ب تربیت بدنی

## ادریس

با عرض سلام خدمت همه ی بزرگوارام

مشکلی که بنده دارم به شرح زیر هست، ممنون میشم اگر اطلاعتی دارید . راهنمایی
 بفرمایید.
من رشته کامپیوتر خوندم (دیپلم فنی و حرفه ای)
الان دفترچه کنکور کاردانی امده، 
خواستم ببینم میتونم کاردانی رو تربیت بدنی بخونم؟
و تو دفترچه کنکور تربیت بدنی بزنم؟

یا نه باید کاردانی رو همون کامپیوتر بخونم؟
اگه میتونم لطفا راهنمایی کنید که چه شرایطی داره.
با تشکر مجدد
منتظر راهنمایی های بزرگواران هستم

----------


## ادریس

دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## ادریس

!!! بروزرسانی !!!

----------

